# Sticky  We'll See You In November



## VSadmin

Summer has almost ended, and school is officially back in session! You know what that means? It means it's time to show off how you're ramping up for the season.

*Share your pic of (or one that represents) you prepping your plows for the first snow of the season!*

On *September 15, 2022,* we will hold a random drawing from all qualifying pictures posted to select a winner for a $50 Amazon E-Gift card.
The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.
Photos must be posted in this thread. 

Thank you for being part of the community! 😊

- Community Management Team


----------



## Juniper




----------



## DeVries

I assume us Canucks qualify as well?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Also, can we move the random draw to November 15th or later when most of us will realistically be prepping our plows?


----------



## tjctransport

new plow, so no prep needed other than the 30 seconds needed to put it on the truck.


----------



## BUFF

Juniper said:


> View attachment 255162


Didn't this pic use to be one of Grandviews avi's?


----------



## magnatrac

DeVries said:


> I assume us Canucks qualify as well?


Guessing you guys could win a $65 gift card!!!


----------



## BUFF

With no longer plow for myself and now running equipment I just wait for a call instead of preparing for the season.... I highly recommend it.


----------



## Juniper

BUFF said:


> Didn't this pic use to be one of Grandviews avi's?


Not sure me being a noob here, didn't he have some hot babe as one of his last avatar pics?


----------



## BUFF

Juniper said:


> Not sure me being a noob here, didn't he have some hot babe as one of his last avatar pics?


Yes an Italian cook


----------



## BossPlow2010

[/QUOTE]


BUFF said:


> Didn't this pic use to be one of Grandviews avi's?


wow! There’s a name I haven’t heard in awhile, wonder how he’s doing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow! There’s a name I haven’t heard in awhile, wonder how he’s doing.
[/QUOTE]

Perhaps you should unbanned him.

Every X-mas, I get a MC text from him.


----------



## BossPlow2010

1olddogtwo said:


> Perhaps you should unbanned him.
> 
> Every X-mas, I get a MC text from him.


Doesn’t show banned on my end.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe it was a self ban.... those are the hardest to undo.


----------



## BUFF

wow! There’s a name I haven’t heard in awhile, wonder how he’s doing.
[/QUOTE]
 Chillin on a beach eating Italian food......


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 255174


Looks like post preseason preparation


----------



## tjctransport

Juniper said:


> Not sure me being a noob here, didn't he have some hot babe as one of his last avatar pics?


he had a pic of giada delaurentis with low cut blouse as his avatar


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Time for a new flag.
> View attachment 255174


----------



## BossPlow2010

Picked this up today, thanks @Patrick34


----------



## VSadmin

DeVries said:


> I assume us Canucks qualify as well?


Yes, it will be open to residents of the US and Canada.



Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Also, can we move the random draw to November 15th or later when most of us will realistically be prepping our plows?


Thank you for your input.

After consulting with your mod team, @BossPlow2010 and @Kevin_NJ, we have decided that we will close this thread for now and return in November when this contest should be more relevant. 😊

Feel free to contact me via PM if you have more suggestions for contests that you might like to see here.

~MR


----------

